# tradin tires 30s to 32s



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

would you trade 30 backs even to 32 backs same tread wear?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

me personally no for the simple fact i dont think there gonna get you any further and 30 backs are better tires overall due to comming in s/w combo....only thing that usually stops 30's is the gc which 1in from the 32's you are gonna lose anyways from them digging.....i might not be making sense but hopefully you get to where i am comming from...did i mention 32 will break more stuff


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> me personally no for the simple fact i dont think there gonna get you any further and 30 backs are better tires overall due to comming in s/w combo....only thing that usually stops 30's is the gc which 1in from the 32's you are gonna lose anyways from them digging.....i might not be making sense but hopefully you get to where i am comming from...did i mention 32 will break more stuff


That's what sucks is they only come in 32×10×14, I personally ain't a fan of backs but he has a point


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> me personally no for the simple fact i dont think there gonna get you any further and 30 backs are better tires overall due to comming in s/w combo....only thing that usually stops 30's is the gc which 1in from the 32's you are gonna lose anyways from them digging.....i might not be making sense but hopefully you get to where i am comming from...did i mention 32 will break more stuff


havent broke anything with 32's .. go for it dont be scared


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just depends how thumb heavy u are on the throttle lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Just depends how thumb heavy u are on the throttle lol


i let the springs sing ...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

you mean that little "motivation lever" on the bars... throttle...good word.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Let er eat sooonnnn!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Heck yeah i would trade some 30's for 32's!!! The 32's are beasts!! Loved mine!! My 32's would walk the dog over my 31" laws!! Made those same holes easier to go through with the 32's over the 31" laws. 

Not saying the 32's will take you any further than the 30's, but they will do make it a little easier on you getting through most holes. Just turn them 1/4-1/2 throttle and let er eat!! No need to turn them w-a-o!! (wide-arse-open) let those huge lugs do what they are intended to do!!


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

you got 2 break stuff with 32's my 30's do great but i had 2 go with gorilla axles. I dont know nothing but all the way balls to the wall


----------

